# Ennio Morricone RIP



## Subutai

Now with the sad passing of Maestro Morricone, I have a question which will hopefully give an answer to perhaps his best defining greatest hits package. Even he didn't quite know of how many scores he'd composed. There were that many!!

I for the moment have 3 (all double CDs).
1. Film Music 1967-1988 (Virgin)
Released soon after the Oscar nominated 'The Mission'. I think the music within are all new recordings of older works.
2. Anthology (Rhino) 
Released by Rhino, who are always good value for money on 'defining' works by a particular artist.
3. The Essential (Silvascreen)
Always good value for money, although their rescoring of individual works can be hit and miss (mostly hits).

Considering Morricone has literally hundreds of compilation albums on the market (mostly bootlegged). Is there someone out there who can give a defining cd collection that may carry the banner of 'definitive' ? (all but impossible I know). But one must try. Surely.


----------



## Xenophiliu

Volumes 1 & 2 of 'Ennio Morricone Musiques De Films (1964-2015)' has 32 CD's across two volumes, each encased in a sizeable collector's book.

Ennio Morricone 'The Complete Edition' has some 15 CDs.


----------



## Red Terror

I prefer Bernard Herrmann. Call me crazy.


----------



## HenryPenfold

RIPOSARE IN PACE, MAESTRO


Questo è un preferito personale................


----------



## HenryPenfold

Red Terror said:


> I prefer Bernard Herrmann. Call me crazy.


Nothing crazy about having a preference for something, but they are very different composers.


----------



## hammeredklavier

Didn't he pass away 2 years ago already? When I looked at the title, I was like "wtf, why create this thread now?"


----------



## Rogerx

I presume you've seen this?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ennio_Morricone


----------



## SanAntone

He wrote my favorite film score , the one for Cinema Paridiso. RIP.


----------

